# The Trevi Fountain/Rome italy



## JRE313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not much i could have done here. Let me know what you think


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Trevi is hard with so many pople...and thieves....It looks like you got up early and have the sun cutting across the building....I agree, not much you can do about it but shut the area down and do your thing (LOL)...you get anything else while in Rome?


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 25, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Trevi is hard with so many pople...and thieves....It looks like you got up early and have the sun cutting across the building....I agree, not much you can do about it but shut the area down and do your thing (LOL)...you get anything else while in Rome?




Yes, check my other threads


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I saw some of them...do you just shoot for HDR?


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 25, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I think I saw some of them...do you just shoot for HDR?


right now i do


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 25, 2012)

You have conflicting harsh sunlight/shadows that is causing some tension.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 25, 2012)

when all else fails explore BW
I used the paint brush top color the water the same color on the right side. I used nik software dark contrast filter. I then flatten duplicated layer and added guassion blur at 20% opacity. Then I used a unsharp mask at 30%. I kinda like it and it gives the whites some glow.


----------

